# Need opinions on sheet water



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

We are putting in pit blind in corn field and have the ability to pump water and flood a small area in front of pit. How important is this? Are there advantages over just hunting the field? Any feed back is appreciated. Mark


----------



## Seabass77 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ducks I have shot in a field

Mallards
Pintail
Widgeon
Blackducks

Ducks Have shot while hunting sheetwater

Mallards
Pintail
Widgeon
Blackducks
Teal
Spoonies
Ringecks
gadwall

I am probably missing one.

Of course, geese in both too. The best part to me though is that they seem to commit to landing much easier while hunting sheet water. In the field, the ducks spin and spin.


----------



## rtg (Nov 4, 2006)

Watr is good...Water = More Ducks :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Seabass77 said:


> I am probably missing one.


Wood ducks.


----------



## Seabass77 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My experience is that they will commit easier to a field with water. After all it supplies both things they need feed and water. It saves them from leaving the field to water.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just add Water!!!


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

will it work with a very small amount?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

In my experiences, it doesn't take much water in a corn field to make them go crazy for it!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing about sheet water.... If other birds are feeding in a muddy field near by and you are the closest water. They will fly to the sheet water to wash the mud off their feet.

I have seen mallards in the spring come flying to sheet water with what looks like baseballs daggling down (mud covered feet). They land in the water.....wash feet and then fly off with now cleaned feet.


----------



## smashdn (Jul 13, 2009)

Plus that water will shine like a beacon to ducks and geese from a long way off.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Also something to remember if you only have a small puddle out there. From experience I've realized that no matter how you set up your spread nine times out of ten the birds will want to land in the water.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks all


----------

